
Flint toxic water tragedy points directly to Michigan Gov. Snyder - based2
http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow/watch/toxic-water-tragedy-points-directly-to-snyder-588635715518
======
DrScump
the truth of the matter, of course, is not covered by Ms. Maddow.

See:
[http://www.detroitnews.com/story/opinion/2015/10/26/opinion-...](http://www.detroitnews.com/story/opinion/2015/10/26/opinion-
flint-water-disaster/74657458/)

It was a 7-1 vote, motivated by the huge increase in Detroit's fees, which
would have cost over $19 million more in the first 8 years alone. (That was
the 2013 estimate; DWC fees have increased faster than that, even.)

[http://www.mlive.com/news/flint/index.ssf/2013/03/flint_city...](http://www.mlive.com/news/flint/index.ssf/2013/03/flint_city_council_approves_re.html)

The problem in detail:

[http://cityofflint.com/wp-content/uploads/CoF-Water-
System-Q...](http://cityofflint.com/wp-content/uploads/CoF-Water-System-
QA.pdf)

